# Am I crazy - Adopt 2??



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Go for it!.You won't regret it and it will be easier on the dogs cos they are together.i know someone here adopted 2 as well and they love it!.Yes it's more work but it's double the love and the fun!.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I would go for it. Some rescues get over whelmed and don;t get around to home visits for a while. You are doing the right thing. We brought two of our pups (now 4) back into the fold after their owner lost his wife. The one pup would be lost without the other.

Just IMHO


----------



## Whill381 (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks for the words of encouragement!

We can't do anything until October 8th. I'll just stay in touch with the owners and we'll take it from there. The owners seem to know the girls need a new home, but they aren't going to do anything "Rash" in the meantime.

I just have that FEELING though! My husband and I say we have to "meet" these two girls but the minute we do? Our hearts will be mush.

Wendy


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

if you are really attached in your heart (i think you are  ) go do your own home visit with the current owners. they can be telling you almost anything about those girls on email that may or may not be true. 

ask the current owners if you can come over and meet them. if you meet them, and feel the same, tell current owners that you'll take them to your place in October. if current owners can't wait that long, contact As Good As Gold and tell them you'll take the dogs if they can help you find a foster home OR spend a bit of $ and get them in a kennel and out of the other home if they need to be out right away.

better for them to be together in a kennel for a little while than in a home that can't keep them and / or given away out from under you.

however, be prepared - if you go meet them and fall in love, i bet you'll be driving home with them that day.

good luck either way.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, I would go and meet them, too. Bring them for a walk and see how they are on lead. See how they react to people passing by etc... 

If you do adopt these two precious girls, they will be two less the rescue needs to help. October is right around the corner!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

GO FOR IT!!! I lasted only two weeks after I lost my Arby before I brought Oakly home. I know exactly what you are saying about a house feeling SOOO empty with a golden greeting when you come home.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Go for it! Maybe there is a reason that this opportunity came up at this time. I read a beautiful poem written by a dog saying that when they went to the Bridge if they had done their job right you would feel the need for another golden in your life-not to replace Sienna but to take another spot in your heart. We weren't going to get another dog after we lost Petey but an opportunity came up to adopt Emmy and what a difference in our lives and Beau's. She made us all happier even though our precious Petey(Beau's dad) was terribly missed and still is to this day. KEEP US POSTED.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I too say go meet them. You really have not commit to the rescue yet. And who knows if these owner can not find homes later on these two girls could turn into rescues themselves. With these two you would know more of what you are getting in terms of history that some others that get rescued. 

Going for two at the same time could seem like a lot but in this case they are two that have been together already and will be easier to handle than two strangers.


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

I think Sienna sent these 2 girls to yoou. At least go meet them and then see! Good luck!!


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

I know you are still mourning over Sienna, but I think Jelly is right, she sent them to you =)
As soon as you meet them, you will know if you are ready of not


----------



## Elway&Prince (Sep 6, 2007)

I think you should definetely go look at them atleast. You will know if it's right when you get there. Ofcourse they aren't taking Sienna's place no dog could. You could never replace her but I think she is sending these two girls to you so they can watch over you guys until she can see you agian. I think Sienna would want you to take on another dog as soon as you feel comfortable.

Also yes you are doing a good thing by taking these two in. We did the same thing with our older golden we just took in. If they couldn't be rehomed they'd go to a shelter or rescue so you are keeping spots open in rescues and shelters for two other dogs.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Good luck! I hope you go to meet them. They'll let you know if it is right for you. I agree Sienna sent them to you.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I agree that no other golden would replace Sienna but I think she sent these two girls to you to help you heal. She knows how much you loved her and that the love will help these two girls. They are just beautiful and I think that you should met this family and pups. If they are truly love them and want the best home then they will want to met you and should wait for you to get back from florida.
You are rescuing them from going into a bad home or shelter. So that is as good as going through a rescue. Good luck and let us know what you decide.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I agree with everyone also, go meet them. You will most likely fall in love, they are beautiful. Adopting these two will probably help the rescue group so that they don't have to try and find room for these two as owner surrenders, it's always a longer wait and harder to take in owner surrenders when there are shelter dogs need immediate rescue.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Whill381 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Many of you may have read my story in the Rainbow Bridge forum. We just lost our Sienna last week. We always wanted 2 dogs, but we waited too long. Sienna was an "only child" and we didn't want to break her heart, bringing a 2nd dog into the house towards the end of her life.
> 
> ...


I am always THRILLED for applicants that we get when they find a great match whether it's through us or not. In my mind a rescue is a rescue! Personally I think 2 dogs is a must. The good thing about that pair is you already know they get along and are in sync with each other. Think of it as adopting one eight-legged fur baby!


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

I agree with everyone else, a rescue is a rescue
go meet them(you will know then and sounds like the current owners
would hold them for you until October), good lick, have a safe trip 
and keep us posted!
The girls are beautiful!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Meet the dogs and follow your heart. You will be rescuing and that's what's important. We lasted a little less than two weeks after we lost Reyna.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I agree with everyone else .. go and meet them you will know if there right for you.... I always said I would never just own 1 golden...... 2 are better than 1.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

i know-i know - I may come off as a harda**....But it really is just the linear thinker part of me.... Yes I think you should go look at them. However look with a clear head and open heart...


I would definately take them for a walk and preferably somewhere there are children and other dogs...if possible I would walk them separately as well as together...is one dog 'a mess' if separated from the other..Do they have any physical difficulties jumping on a parkbench or going up a set of stairs....
I would also want to watch the dogs eat a meal together...
I would want to watch them play together 
I would go over every square inch of their bodies...looking for skin problems, mouth problems, ear problems, foot problems....
I would ask the current owners to release their 'complete' vet records directly from the vets office (not just shot records and the vet visits that they choose to share)- in the event that there are major health issues that might be covered up or glossed over....

Not that any of the above are dealbreakers, but I would want to know going in...


----------



## Whill381 (Jun 26, 2007)

You guys are wonderful....all of these replies make me smile. And, many of you make great points.

It's pretty much already a given that we WILL go meet these 2. The current owners are supposedly sad to give them up, but want their girls to have a better life. The original ad was posted in Mid August and I contacted them on Sunday, they are still not willing to split these two dogs up, and I've told them I'd like to come meet their dogs, but the next 2 weeks are bad. We overbooked our lives on PURPOSE when we lost Sienna!

So...I feel good that these 2 are safe in their current home until early October when we can go meet them.

I appreciate everyone's point of view, it makes me smile to think we may have stumbled into this for a reason, whether Sienna had a paw in it or not.

Sunshine...HA...and 8 legged fur baby. OH BOY. Whoa is me. LOL!

Libertyme, you make great points and I will keep all these things in mind. I've already thought similar things in my own mind, how do they walk, etc. And I want ALL the info from the current owners. Vet records and even preferences. What kind of treats/food do they like? Do they eat together or does one eat first? Do they play ball or would they rather "gut" a stuffed baby? Sienna was a gutter. Stuffing all over the house. A ball? Come on...did we think she was a DOG?? So, I'm well aware that these 2 will be very different and that's ok too. But you've given me a list of things to look for and I SO appreciate it.

It warms my heart to read about all of you who have rescued. 

Oakly's dad...it seems so many people wait months for their next dog. 2 weeks for you? Ahh...I'm not "Alone!"

Crazydog, I read your story earlier this week. Your new guy looks sweet! For those of you who take in older dogs, there will be a special place in heaven for you. Their lives are way to short to begin with.

Thank you, ALL! I'll keep you posted.
Wendy


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

If you can't get them till October 8th but are worried about them getting given away before then, maybe someone on here could hold them for 2 weeks for you. Where are you?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wendy...*

So Sorry to hear about your Sienna.

When you mentioned As Good As Gold, my ears perked up.

I take it you live in Illinois-I live in Woodridge.

I agree with the others that any Golden Rets. you adopt, no matter the source, are two less that will be going to a Golden Retriever Rescue or shelter.

Ken and I made a pact when we married, that we would NEVER be without a dog, even for a day and we haven't been. When we lost our Gizmo, we got Snobear, and when we lost our Munchkin, we adopted Smooch, our rescued Golden Ret. Female - Smooch was adopted through Golden Opportunities GOlden Ret. Rescue in IL, which is no longer in existance.


----------



## Whill381 (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi Karen,

Yep, we're out here to the west in Oswego! I've always stayed up to date with the Golden rescue sites, and WONDERED about Golden Opportunities. 

Sienna was an only child and she liked it that way. Tim and I never wanted to be dog-less. And from now on we WILL always have two so the house is never empty. 

Taking on two golden girls who belong together should be "easy." They know each other, they love each other, and they can help each other thru the transition of settling into a new home.

Augustus McCrae's Mom...I'm not worried at all that the owners won't keep their girls until October 8th/9th/10th. They posted their adoption ad in the middle of August and have been unwilling to seperate their girls to this point. I've told the owners that we would like to come up and meet these two (Dakota and Montana) and October is fine. I think the owners can just relish spending a little more time with their dogs until we come meet them. If someone else adopts them together in the next two weeks, then it's fate stepping in and they weren't meant to be ours. If someone else gets these 2 (not a shelter...that won't happen) then Tim and I can go back to plan A. Rescue ONE soon, and get a new puppy in the spring. 

I believe in fate. I think that's why we found these 2.

Wendy


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

I say "Yes!" I could never say no to those 2 faces.

Plus, October 8 is my husband's and grandson's birthday. They would love you to get 2 Goldens for their birthday.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Well if you take two, you'll still only be half as nuts as I am hehehe


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

I think it great that fate stepped in and these 2 came your way..so to speak...your story on these 2 girls is a great one and like you said if it is meant to be then it is meant to be...we will send prayers your way for a happy ending in all of this...Enjoy your vacation...Keep us posted as to the outcome...


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I definitely believe in fate, so follow your heart. A rescue is a rescue.

I always have thought that the best thing that you can give your pet, whether a cat or dog, is another one of their species. Goldens are meant to have other goldens around them and these two already are bonded. 

I am so happy for you guys, and I hope things fall into place.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Golden Retrievers love other breeds, too!!*

My Golden Retriever and my Samoyed are Best Buddies!

Snobear was 5 mos. old when we adopted SMooch, who was 16 months old.

Talk about Bonded!!


----------



## Whill381 (Jun 26, 2007)

Everyone's talking about Fate. I believe in it too...espeically at a time like this. 

Karen, thanks for posting pics of Snobear and Smooch...I always hear great stories of dogs being bonded to each other. If we adopt these 2, they are already bonded and that's half the battle. I also believe our golden kids are meant to have siblings. They are never alone that way. 

Sienna didn't know what she was missing. Silly girl....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Whill381*

Whill381:

Can't wait until you meet these two dogs.

You WILL Let us all Know??


----------



## Whill381 (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes, I WILL let everyone know! We get home October 7th and it can be ANY DAY (shortly) after that!

The As Good As Gold people are coming to do our home visit on Monday. We're going to have them come out, make sure we get "approval," and then wait to go any further with the rescue until we know what we're doing about these other 2 we could adopt. 

But, if these 2 are not "right" for us, (how could they not be?) then at least we'll be ready to move forward with a true rescue.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I hope you get them! Have fun on your trip!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Have fun on your trip and cant wait to see the pictures of your new girls  when you get back.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

have a safe trip and have fun!.Dogs love company whether it's the same breed or not.Do keep posted!.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Can't wait..*

Can't wait..to hear about the Two Girls!!!


----------

